# What does your Chihuahua smell like?



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay I realize it's a weird question, lol, but bear with me! The other day, my roommate was picking up Eleanor, snuggling and sniffing her, rubbing her cheek against her. She then tells me that one of the things she loves most about my dogs is that they all smell fruity and clean. I couldn't help but laugh.

I realized then she was smelling a combination of their Apple Oatmeal Conditioner mixed with the clean laundry freshness that they get from snuggling under our blankets!

Made me laugh. So I wonder does anyone else have a particularly good smelling dog?? 

Also, this is worth the read.  

My Dog’s Feet Smell Like Corn Chips! | The Dogington Post


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine usually smell like whomever was holding and loving on them last, LOL


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Biscuit used to smell like kibble, but now on raw he smells like what ever he rolled in outside, usually dirt and grass with the occasional stink bomb


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx usually doesn't have a smell unless he just ate then he smells icky like his Orijen.

It isn't that he doesn't smell good he just usually doesn't have a scent. Everyone comments that he doesn't smell like a dog though so I guess that is good.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know if this is bad but Noah's face and ears smell exactly like cocoa powder!

His coat usually has a trace of coconut as I currently use coconut oil when bathing him but I also have a collection of dog perfume lol,
bubblegum, sherbet mango, coconut malibu and baby powder!

So if not coconut it's usually like sherbet mango, I tend to use the others as air fresheners and well with the bubblegum.. I'm in love, I've claimed it for myself.


----------



## MarleysMummy (Oct 8, 2012)

Marley smells like doritos especially when he first wakes up!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

lol My husband and I were talking about this today, my chis smell like dogs it's been a week and a half after their first bath and they are already starting to "smell" before they smell like their shampoo. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't think Mylo really smells like much. He probably smells like me but people don't tend to be able to smell their smell because they're acclimatised to it. I do notice that he smells like my sister's house every Friday. People have said that he doesn't smell like dog though.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

So far she doesnt smell like anything..she is scentless, unless she has just had a bath, where as she will smell like her shampoo for a few days.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Daisy smells like Johnson and Johnson baby soap, since thats what I bath her in. It makes her fur so soft and fluffy.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I love Rockys smell. Can't even describe what he smells like. He sort of smells very sweet. And his feet smell like popcorn . Haha.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

OP i love your post! ha ha 
We're forever having visitors & guests stop by, we have a really busy lifestyle.
The most common comment I get about my dogs is that "they smell so good" LOL
They do sleep in our linens (of course!) and I'm pretty fastidious with cleaning them  and they love to hang out in warm fresh laundry.. ha ha 

Maybe that's the trick! They're also not really active "outdoorsy" type dogs so I think by that virtue they stay nice and fresh and clean smelling between baths.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby smells like me, except when he is freshly bathed or went to day care. When he is bathed, he smells like vanilla oatmeal shampoo. When he goes to day care, he gets that "dog smell" that other breeds are prone to so I have to wipe him with baby wipes so he smells fresh and clean again. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> When he goes to day care, he gets that "dog smell" that other breeds are prone to so I have to wipe him with baby wipes so he smells fresh and clean again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide



Ohh that would be annoying! :lol:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Ohh that would be annoying! :lol:


At first, I hated it. Now, I wipe him in the car before we get home so his stinky self doesn't spread the stench. LOL. It's actually not too bad, but other breeds of dogs tend to get that smell... it gets transferred. 

It's worth it though. He loves day care. And I love him not having to be home all day on Wednesdays and Fridays when I am at school for 6+ hours.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Winnie smells like fabric softener too!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Onyx usually has virtually no odor but when her dander starts getting strong again, she smells sugary and very sweet. Lol most people say she smells that way too. Don't know why but oh well, it smells yummy!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Kerri doesn't smell unless she has had a bath (I was just sniffing her to be sure)- I use a lavender shampoo so she smells a little like lavender. We only give baths every 3-4 months so it is not very often. After a long hike she smells a little gross- like wet dog maybe mixed with dirt- but on the car ride home all the dirt just falls of her and she is back to her non smelling self. We call her our self cleaning dog!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

In the winter, Lyra doesn't smell like much. If anything, she smells like dog drool, because she demands a daily Full Body Massage With Additional Humidifying Service from Pan, who always eventually obliges. For a half hour or more.

In the summer, she smells like vanilla and mango, because she's constantly finding and rolling in bird poop out in the yard, so I'm constantly bathing her when she comes in. :?


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Lenny smells like his puppy shampoo for like 5 days then his usual smell is just like peanuts!! Yes peanuts!!! Lol and so does my other chi that's in PR when he was a puppy! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Timmy smells like coconut, because I have this shampoo, but he hates bathes. It is why you punishing mommy, I was a good boy, do not put me there, I hate the vacuum cleaner, but I hate the bathtub so much more.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby smells like me, except when he is freshly bathed or went to day care. When he is bathed, he smells like vanilla oatmeal shampoo. When he goes to day care, he gets that "dog smell" that other breeds are prone to so I have to wipe him with baby wipes so he smells fresh and clean again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Very interesting! I use baby wipes to clean them every other day and after a day my husband says they smell (like dogs) What baby wipes do you use and how often?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma's feet have that popcorn/corn chip smell, lol. I can't really describe what she smells like overall. It's not a strong smell. Since she is not bathed often unless she really stinks, I think she just has a natural doggy smell. I love the way she smells.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Tiny doesnt smell like her shampoo because she doesnt get bathed often. Hm, she smells like me and has her own smell mixed together. I looooooove sniffing her neck, face, and muzzle. I may seem weird but i love cuddling, sniffing, and rubbing my face in her furry neck and rubbing my lips on her cheeks looooool!!! As for penny, she stank like raw meat the first 5 months despite all the showers, sprays and wipes. It has faded now, now she smells like her puppy pad from nature's miracle which smells great! She doesnt potty on it, i use it to line her kennel which is where she sleeps. And tinys paws only smell like corn chips when she's sleeping lol.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Tiny doesnt smell like her shampoo because she doesnt get bathed often. Hm, she smells like me and has her own smell mixed together. I looooooove sniffing her neck, face, and muzzle. I may seem weird but i love cuddling, sniffing, and rubbing my face in her furry neck and rubbing my lips on her cheeks looooool!!! As for penny, she stank like raw meat the first 5 months despite all the showers, sprays and wipes. It has faded now, now she smells like her puppy pad from nature's miracle which smells great! She doesnt potty on it, i use it to line her kennel which is where she sleeps. And tinys paws only smell like corn chips when she's sleeping lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


If that's weird, then I'm weird too! I do the same thing to Gemma because I just love cuddling and smelling her.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome! Im not the only one! Its funny because i like to bite her face fat, neck skin, ear and she doesnt care (i dnt bite hard, just a nibble) lol. Penny does it to her too lol. Does anyone else does this? I feel so weird now lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Tiny, you're not weird, I nibble on my poodle's throat (where it's shved close). It's so soft and smells so good. 

Poor Bacchus, thanks to his mange - he STINKS! He'll get better someday, though. 

Actually, someone mentioned doggie odor on the day care dogs. I bet they're (the dogs, not the person who mentioned it lol) eating cheap kibble because my big dogs don't smell like dogs either. I didn't realize that was strange until someone mentioned that my dogs always smell like they've be recently bathed. Since they are working dogs and actually go outside to work and play and do whatever it is dogs so, I have to assume it's the diet that keeps them from smelling 'doggie.' My big guys only get maybe ine or two baths a year. They just don't need them. Although, I did notice my 10 year old getting stronger smelling so I think I will take her in for lab work, just in case there's a problem because she shouldn't all of a sudden smell different. 

Bacchus is getting a bath as soon as I get off work. Blech! Now, HE smells like a dog! Poor baby. (it's because of the mange - but that's clearing up nicely, too. I'll need to post some more pictures of him. He has hair on his face now.)


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

My little baby Stella smells like baby biscuits


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody just smells neutral, like air. There's no odor from him at all. I sniff him all over sometimes (haha) and there's no smell at all. I love that. 

My moms dogs, on the other hand, stink! There's such a huge difference. She feeds Iams. Your hands even stink after petting them. YUCKO. I always feel like I need to take a shower after playing with her dogs.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Simcha has very little odor. I can sometimes detect a faint generic 'doggy' smell about him. His breath is generally not noticeable. Of course he is less than two years old, and we use an anti-plaque water additive known as Breathalyzer Plus. He is very catlike, and spends much time licking his paws.

In contrast, some years back, we had taken in a 10 year old Sheltie, after the death of 15 year old Princess, a lovely Sheltie who graced our family for a decade and a half. Sammy had the World's foulest breath - persisting even after several rotten teeth were pulled. It smelled like dead fish, and the odor would carry across the room.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Bambi smells of warm puppy, slightly biscuity and sweet, Harley doesn't smell at all except of rosemary if he has been dabbed with it. I love to smell them and bury my nose in their fur. I am a nibbler too! Chis are just so yummy! I wouldn't want a smelly dog all over my bed and furniture.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> If that's weird, then I'm weird too! I do the same thing to Gemma because I just love cuddling and smelling her.


I love cuddling and smelling mine too - except when Mr Pax has rolled in 'something gross' on one of our walks - he loves doing that!!!! 

I know when my mum has been cuddling them because when I go in for a sniff, they smell of her perfume!!!! Lol! 

I love their natural doggy smell! 

My mum has just got a little girl chi and she commented on her smell and wondered if she was letting off little stinky pherimones(sp) from being with the boys. But I thought she just smelt sweet - or maybe that was just my mum's perfume too! d'oh!!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh can I just say I love this thread!! So many potent pooches... =D 

As far as nibbles, I call them "nomnoms". When I start saying "Omnomnom" to Kahlua, she rolls over for tummy kisses LMAO. 

Tracy, I had to laugh when you mentioned that your mom feeds Iams. My mom feeds Beneful... *rolls eyes* I know how you feel! LOL!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Josie my Golden has a strong doggie smell and to me she still smells like she did when she was a puppy. I love her smell. She is a very outdoorsy dog so maybe its just dirt. Ha! 

My bloodhound smells doggy too. Kind of Wet Dog smell probably from her drool and wet ears that are always in the water bowl, BLEH. But she's a sweetie, just look out for the strings of drool.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I don't know if this is bad but Noah's face and ears smell exactly like cocoa powder!
> 
> His coat usually has a trace of coconut as I currently use coconut oil when bathing him but I also have a collection of dog perfume lol,
> bubblegum, sherbet mango, coconut malibu and baby powder!
> ...


What do you do with coconut oil? I bought some for Mylo as a supplement and he won't eat it, so I might as well get some use out of it!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Awesome! Im not the only one! Its funny because i like to bite her face fat, neck skin, ear and she doesnt care (i dnt bite hard, just a nibble) lol. Penny does it to her too lol. Does anyone else does this? I feel so weird now lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I was with you on the cuddling and smelling but not the biting!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Luxie smells like fabric softner because of those amazing Downy scent pearls we put in the wash! Actually I think I smell like them too! *sniff sniff* They're yummy! 
Downy UNSTOPABLES In-wash Scent Booster | Downy Products


----------



## Libsy (Oct 18, 2014)

My Jesse smells delicious and clean, Chi's don't smell bad unless they are not cared for or roll around in something. I bathe him in oatmeal and aloe to prevent itchiness, and sometimes use coconut oil when he get sensitivities to seasonal changes. Best smelling doggies ever.


----------



## Libsy (Oct 18, 2014)

Of course I do! I like to just hold him and kiss, love bite and smell him. I can't believe how much love he brings into my life.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

He smells like hubby's after shave! Because hubby 'shares'.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't even know what Corona smells like, but she smells so good! It's not a strong smell at all and I can't describe it, but my husband laughs at me because I am always sniffing her when I hold her. I'm almost ashamed to say I have only bathed her twice, and I have had her 6 months, but she never seems dirty, and again I love how she smells!! Strange, I know!!


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lola doesn't have a smell for the most part (much like a cat, just kinda smells fresh) but she has stinky little popcorn smelling feet! lol


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

No smell really, he does absorb the shampoo smell after baths though.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

I have to laugh at some of your responses. I nuzzle with Pearl all around her neck and ears. I sometimes tell her "your ear smells like an ear" lol. 
I also do the "fleaing" action on her neck. You know, that little nibbling stuff. She loves it! She will put her head right back and expose her whole neck. I can just hear her say "feels so good Ma, keep it up"!


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy smells like corn chips when he needs a bath. We start calling him frito feet and he knows he's getting bathed and hides!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles usually has a sweet smell to her. I actually like to smell her sometimes lol. Maybe she keeps herself extra clean or something, or maybe its because I love her. Sometimes when she's been snuggling with my boyfriend, she'll smell like his cologne, too, lol.

Last year, though, Cuddles had really stinky Frito feet in the summer.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> I don't even know what Corona smells like, but she smells so good! It's not a strong smell at all and I can't describe it, but my husband laughs at me because I am always sniffing her when I hold her. I'm almost ashamed to say I have only bathed her twice, and I have had her 6 months, but she never seems dirty, and again I love how she smells!! Strange, I know!!


Me too! I love the smell of dogs! Not dirty, wet, needs-a-bath dogs but just regular clean dog smell. I love it!

I will admit, sadly and pathetically, that when my Bella died in February one thing I missed dearly was smelling her laying beside me. I kept her favourite blanket and never washed it. I would take a big whiff of it when I was overwhelmed with grief for her. And one of the worst days was just a few weeks ago when I realized that her smell was no longer on the blanket - that it had diminished naturally. I really MISS smelling her.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mine smells like either nothing or a light doggie smell. She's only had 3 baths since I've had her. Trying not to give her too many, makes her itchy from dried skin...even gets dandruff. She rubs her back on the carpet to relieve the itch sometimes...its cute to watch her.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

And I would describe Simcha just about the same way. A faint 'doggie' smell is in its own way rather pleasant. Many years ago, I remember enjoying the indescribable (but really nice) aroma one senses upon sniffing a baby's head.


----------

